# Continuing with high school... again!



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

After 11th grade ended I moved out on my own, the loneliness in that took a huge toll on me and I ended up not going back to school. So last year, I signed up for an online high school, planning on finishing it. It was awful, I had zero motivation to do any work, and I would go several days at a time without even logging in. It really surprised me how much easier it was to slack off when you're not going to a physical school every day!

Ever since I called it quits I've been feeling rather low. I see all of these younger kids talking about their college courses, and it scares me that I could really get to be old and still not even have a stinkin' diploma!

Anyway, just a minute ago, I signed up for another online high school. I'm going to mail in the official forms tomorrow. I'm going to demand that my boyfriend pester me about doing schoolwork every day so I don't slack off, and I'll also have this thread as a pusher  I really want to do this. Ahh, I'm so excited. Wish me luck! :boogie


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Good luck! I hope you succeed with all your goals in life.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Bumping to keep you pushed  hope it goes well. Good luck


----------



## Atari82 (Jan 19, 2010)

*Good Luck*

Good Luck, and never give up on your goals 
cause whatever the problem KNOW that there is something inside of you greater than any obstacle in life. :yes


----------



## haikupoet (Feb 9, 2010)

You may want to look into the National External Diploma Program https://www.casas.org/home/?fuseaction=nedp.welcome if you do not find the online high school satisfactory. This program is individualized and you get a real diploma. You may need to be 21 to participate.


----------

